# JB's Random Photos of Canada



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

I've been a member of this forum for a few months now and I have decided to start my own thread of photos of Canada. 

Most of my photos will be of Ontario since I only leave the province every once in awhile.


A few shots of London, Ontario that were taken last April.

This first pic is the Federal governmet building (Art Deco Style) built either in the 20s or early 30s not sure.











This here is the Middlesex County Court House built in 1827-29 and is now a museum.











This is St. Peter's Cathedral Basilica built in 1880-85 and it is the seat for the Roman Catholic Diocese of London, Ontario.











This is St. Paul’s Cathedral built in 1846 and it's the mother church of the Anglican Diocese of Huron in south-western Ontario.











A couple photos of the Thames River.




















And last but not least, just outside of London is the small town of Lucan that is mostly known for Canada's infamous Donnelly family (Originally from Ireland) in which 5 members were massacred on February 4th 1880 by vigilantes.









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Donnellys
http://www.donnellys.com/mainpage.html

The photo I shot is not the original tombstone from 1889 it was removed in 1964 because of tourists over the years had been chipping off little pieces and taking them as souvenirs. 








The original tombstone had "Murdered" written under each family name instead of the usual "Died" which made it so unique. 











I was in London again at the beginning of May and while I was near the town of Lucan I shot a few more photos of the cemetery where the Donnellys are buried and the farmhouse they once lived in, well actually this particular house was built in 1881 by the surviving family members after the original log cabin was burned to the ground in 1880.




















It was just about to rain when I arrived at the Donnelly Homestead and a few drops of water got onto my lense and all my pics from there have a couple hazy white looking spots on them, either that or it was the Donnelly ghosts walking around the property.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Johnny! This is fantastic! We in the Canada forums have been admiring your shots for some time. Thanks for organizing your pictures into a thread, and welcome to Urban Showcase. :cheers:


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

*St Marys (Victoria Day Weekend)*

Actually I was at St. Marys for a few hours on May 10th and 16th and on both occasions it was overcast and started to rain although on the 16th the sun did come out just as I was ready to leave. 

This is the historic water tower completed in 1900.




















A scenic shot of the Thames River.
























































This plant here is the St. Marys Cement Inc.











May 10th
The Opera House built in 1879-80 and below is the Town Hall built in 1891.


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank-you TB I appreciate the compliments!


Taller said:


> Johnny! This is fantastic! We in the Canada forums have been admiring your shots for some time. Thanks for organizing your pictures into a thread, and welcome to Urban Showcase. :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

and I appreciate your pictures. I have not yet been to all of the Ontario towns you show us!


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

*DoLime Quarry*

A couple of weeks ago I shot some photos of the two old DoLime quarries and railway between Guelph and Cambridge, Ontario and technically I'm not really even supposed to be on the property. The first time I came here was in June 1989 as a kid and all the old abandoned buildings were still standing and by 1990 they were all demolished and then for some reason I never went back there again till 2008. Most people don't even know the quarries even exist since they're very secluded from the nearby highway.

The property is patrolled by security off and on especially during the summer since adventurers like to sneak in to swim here and jump off the cliff for excitement and every few years or so some unfortunate young adult drowns.



















































































This here is the slightly smaller but more prettier quarry without the rusty rig and other eerie looking debris.




















This is the railway that runs along in between the 2 quarries and it's still used to this day to go from Guelph to Cambridge etc.


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

*Goderich, Ontario*

These are a few shots of Goderich from last March.


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

*Paris, Ontario*

These were taken on May 26th and seems like whenever I want to shoot some photos lately it clouds over and starts to rain.

The Riverfront in Paris.











This is the Arlington Hotel built in the 1850s.





























These old buildings here are currently under construction and I assume will become classy apartments.











Memorial Park for WW1, WW2 and Korean War etc.





























This is Mount Carmel United Church and it is actually located in the small town of Troy not too far from Paris so I'll post it anyway.


----------



## pacocpc (Feb 8, 2009)

Fantastic thread, Johnny. kay:

Canada is big and very beautiful, some day I must visit.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice pictures so far. I'm looking forward to seeing more random Ontario places.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Fantastic indded and very nice photos from Canada kay:


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice pictures.


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

*Miscellaneous Photos*

Thanks everyone for the compliments.
These are just some miscellaneous shots I've taken in the last few months.

Fluke snowfall in the beginning of April downtown Guelph, Ontario.











April 05 2009
Cathedral of Christ the King built in 1933 from Hamilton, Ontario.











April 08 2009 
Spitfire Emporium in Kitchener, Ontario.











March 18 2009 
Barra Castle in Kitchener, Ontario built in the 1930s but currently it has been abandoned but apparently some Italian architect is going to restore it within the next couple years.





























March 21 2009
Mennoites at the market.





























March 21 2009 
This is the Knox Presbyterian Chruch from 1873 in Elora, Ontario.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Where in Kitchener is that castle?


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

It's over on Queen St. South not too far from Courtland Ave East. 


xzmattzx said:


> Where in Kitchener is that castle?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Johnny Blade said:


> It's over on Queen St. South not too far from Courtland Ave East.


I looked on a map and it's almost right across the street from the Schneider Haus. I was at the Schneider Haus last year and I didn't notice this place.


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

hey excellent thread, and nice pictures...
greetings from Mexico


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

*Kincardine, Ontario*

Merci everyone.


I had a few hours earlier this afternoon to hang out at Kincardine and shoot some photos of a lovely downtown of 19th century architecture. 

It was very sunny out and I first shot several pics of the downtown and just as I was about to head over to the beach this eerie looking fog from the lake starting creeping it's way into town and ended my photography for the day.











This "creeping fog" right here is what I'm talking about. 















































This man here is doing some restoration work on this mural that's suffered weather damage over the years.
























































This classy looking building is now a retirement home.











This last photo below of Kincardine Beach was taken from over a week ago just so you know.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice pictures. This looks like a great little town. That second picture is amazing!


----------



## Franzl (Aug 15, 2004)

very nice pictures. Love to see some other cities than Vancouver and Toronto of this very interesting country. 
And i think its great that the thames is flowing through London, Canada too


----------

